# Too much fog/juice



## rocnron (Sep 24, 2012)

Just replaced the pump in my 1500w Low rider fog machine. The new one looked comparable in the picture, but turned out to be three times the size. The fog output is unbelievable (unfortunately, so is the amount of fluid coming through the line). In 2 minutes, it gobbled up at least 10oz of juice and deposited it in the bottom of the ice chamber. Any suggestions???


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds to me like you put the wrong pump in. Your fogger is designed to handle a certain amount of fluid for the watts it can heat. I don't know how you can slow down the pump without burning it out. My guess is you are going to ruin your machine if you don't put the proper pump back in. Be careful changing the intended design of your fogger or you may be buying a new one shortly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Right on the mark SC.


----------



## rocnron (Sep 24, 2012)

That's my guess. The co. I purchased it from (a member of this site) told me it was compatible with my machine. And of course it's non refundable


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been working on two of my machines for too long. The one I really do not want to part with seems to be pumping fine seeing what comes out the other side of the pump. Could you add a tee at the output and route it back to the juice reservoir ? Just a thought.


----------

